# Konan x Nagato



## allegro (Mar 18, 2009)

*Konan x Nagato(add new one)*

i should color it...

I think Konan loves him,and care about him so much~




Nagato is sleeping well.

Konan is looking at his sleepy face and feel so cute.


----------



## Sheireen (Mar 18, 2009)

So cute


----------



## Rinme (Mar 18, 2009)

Cute work pek


----------



## Sima (Mar 18, 2009)

Adorable indeed.


----------



## kandiman1224 (Mar 18, 2009)

Pretty cool


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow. That looks hot.


----------



## GokuBlade (Mar 19, 2009)

dude! I actually like it O_O

Good job (Y)


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks stunning


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 19, 2009)

omg I love it


----------



## allegro (Mar 20, 2009)

Thx for all your comment.

I add new one.
But actully i like to paint their  childhood.


----------



## Krix (Mar 20, 2009)

I love them.  Great job.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 21, 2009)

Very nice....and rather naughty. XD

Those are really well drawn. I like your expressive line use.


----------



## Shibo (Mar 21, 2009)

ohh wow, thats nice, especially the second one : )


----------



## AVH (Mar 21, 2009)

Amazing fanart!

NagatoxKonan ftw.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice job in both drawings. I like the lineart, the half lidded eyes of both Konan and Nagato in the first drawing [that "sleepy look" you mentioned XD], and Konan's blush in the second drawing.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 22, 2009)

So adorable. pek


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow that is so adorablepek, I can't stop to look at it.


----------



## Kinotsune (Mar 23, 2009)

omg! Marvelous!!! *o*


----------



## Elle (Mar 23, 2009)

Very sweet drawings - nicely done.


----------



## Sunabozu (Mar 23, 2009)

Great drawing, i really loved it


----------



## THIS USERNAME IS UNIQUE (Mar 23, 2009)

that srly cute good work :3 :3


----------



## Kuro (Mar 23, 2009)

Omg  that looks badass


----------



## Stephen (Mar 23, 2009)

very nice


----------



## allegro (Mar 26, 2009)

Thx ~

not many fans like Konan x Nagato,but many like Konan x Pein(Yahiko).

But i think Konan like Nagato  from she was young .
And if Nagato is healthy, he is well-looking.


----------



## Plot Hole (Mar 26, 2009)

I like even though poor Nagato is basically little more then a Zombie.


----------



## allegro (Mar 26, 2009)

Plot Hole said:


> I like even though poor Nagato is basically little more then a Zombie.



Konan cares about him so much .Her behavior works like they have married for long time.


----------



## Plot Hole (Mar 26, 2009)

allegro said:


> Konan cares about him so much .Her behavior works like they have married for long time.



She acts more like his maid If you ask me.


----------



## allegro (Mar 26, 2009)

Plot Hole said:


> She acts more like his maid If you ask me.




Many JP(Orient) wifes  treat  their husbands very respectfully.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 26, 2009)

Those are great


----------



## Revenge (Mar 27, 2009)

So cute!
I love it.


----------



## akazuki (Jul 22, 2009)

aww youre work is so cute  and nagto x konan deserves a lot more love !


----------



## Hoshigusa (Jul 22, 2009)

Love it!!!  Great work! Love the second one.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 23, 2009)

you did a fantastic job!

you should clean it up and color it! 

i love it love it love it!!


----------



## Mar Azul (Jul 25, 2009)

Love it! Very sweet/sexy


----------



## Quincy James (Jul 25, 2009)

I love it, it's very sweet


----------



## allegro (Jul 26, 2009)

Thx for all comments.Aww i never thought this tread is replied again.Thanks so much.



akazuki said:


> aww youre work is so cute  and nagto x konan deserves a lot more love !



Yes they deserves.If u want ,i draw other their works in DA.


a fan club about them in DA here,




Hoshigusa said:


> Love it!!!  Great work! Love the second one.





Tsukiyo said:


> you did a fantastic job!
> 
> you should clean it up and color it!
> 
> i love it love it love it!!



Thanks so much.i am very inspired^^


I colored the first one here


----------



## allegro (Jul 26, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Those are great





Revenge said:


> So cute!
> I love it.





Mar Azul said:


> Love it! Very sweet/sexy





kittykactus said:


> I love it, it's very sweet



I am very very glad and encouraged by u all.
Thx so much.


----------



## KohZa (Jul 27, 2009)

awesome colouring allegro :ho.


----------



## allegro (Jul 27, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> awesome colouring allegro :ho.



Thanks ZA san


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 27, 2009)

wow this is very nicely done  nice style and detail. coloring is well done


----------



## allegro (Jul 28, 2009)

i  color it today.
I forget this sketch before actually.




DeterminedIdiot said:


> wow this is very nicely done  nice style and detail. coloring is well done



Thank u.


----------



## BloodyButterfly (Jul 28, 2009)

hello allegro my dear ,
amazing pics as allwayz
guess who I am


----------



## Tobi_Good_Boy=) (Jul 28, 2009)

Great art. I loved it 
Especaily the line art. =3


----------



## Euraj (Jul 28, 2009)

Cool artwork. It's too bad Nagato couldn't stay like that...


----------



## allegro (Jul 29, 2009)

BloodyButterfly said:


> hello allegro my dear ,
> amazing pics as allwayz
> guess who I am


 RDM-chan?

I am envying u .There is no NagaKonan FC.



Tobi_Good_Boy=) said:


> Great art. I loved it
> Especaily the line art. =3


Thanks ~
I like sketch version more too .Its real feeling i want present.



Euraj said:


> Cool artwork. It's too bad Nagato couldn't stay like that...



Thank u.^^
Why not?Its young Nagato before Gedo.


----------



## BloodyButterfly (Jul 31, 2009)

allegro said:


> RDM-chan?
> 
> I am envying u .There is no NagaKonan FC.



allegro-san   there's no hidan-konan FC either XDD
no need to envy 


aww I love your pics so much


----------



## Alex. (Jul 31, 2009)

Looks really good.  
Lots of talented people on NF.


----------



## allegro (Aug 1, 2009)

BloodyButterfly said:


> allegro-san   there's no hidan-konan FC either XDD
> no need to envy
> 
> 
> aww I love your pics so much



 Do i mistake?

It can be better but i am the most lazy person in the world. 




Kyoro said:


> Looks really good.
> Lots of talented people on NF.



Thank u .I am not talented just passion.


----------



## songcompiler (Jun 7, 2010)

wow another masterpice is this what happened before the first time?? heheh

i just love your work hehehehe hope yahiko would be included next time~_~


----------



## alonesilentkeeper (Jun 7, 2010)

kyaaa~♥ so cute!


----------



## Kiss (Jun 8, 2010)

Pretty drawing.


----------



## SweetMura (Jun 11, 2010)

Don't turn me on like that .


----------



## haq25 (Aug 4, 2010)

sick job man


----------

